# US Bike Team Discovery Channel & The Giro de Italia



## Charlie Schuessler (May 23, 2005)

Velownews.com is reporting that this Giro d’Italia just keeps getting more interesting by the day. In Saturday’s 218km grind-fest high in the spectacular Dolomites, Discovery Channel’s Paolo Savoldelli snatched the leader’s jersey away from CSC’s Ivan Basso with a powerful attack on the day’s final climb....

http://www.velonews.com/race/int/articles/8074.0.html

Without Lance, Hancapie or even Danielson, the team keeps on spinning...


----------

